# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Karin de Zoete

## Wendela06

Hallo,
Ik zou graag willen weten of er mensen zijn die bij de kliniek van Karin de Zoete zijn geweest en de lipo-injectables hebben gedaan. Bij deze methode wordt Lipodyl door middel van een paar mini-prikje wekelijks direct in de vetlaag gespoten. Binnen 3 tot 6 weken ervaart u een effectieve omvangsvermindering van 1 tot enkele maten.

Ik vraag me af of dit nou echt werkt. Heel graag reakties van mensen met ervaring hiermee.
Groetjes Wendela

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je in deze rubriek alles al eens (vluchtig) gelezen?

De naam Karin de Zoete komt hier nl méér voor ...
Ik zal 's kijken voor links.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ht=Karin+Zoete

Hier is er één; .... Helaas niet allemaal zo positief; heb je hier iets aan?

----------


## Wendela06

Hoi,
Bedankt voor je reaktie en het zoeken naar de link. Ik heb het allemaal eens zitten lezen en hier was ik dus al bang voor. Veel negatieve reakties, het blijkt dus niet zo goed te werken. Dit wilde ik graag weten, voordat ik mijn centjes hieraan uit zou geven. 
Bedankt...

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!!  :Wink:

----------

